# Tutorial: Boot Vista 60+ seconds faster ! (Level: Beginner)



## jal_desai (Aug 10, 2008)

I donno if this has been posted before, but this will be very helpful for those who dont know. So you have your own Vista PC or a laptop which indirectly means you most probably have a multi-core CPU. Read further only if you have more than one core in your CPU because everything that follows now is largely based on the number of cores. Windows Vista has gone way notorious when it comes to system requirements and it has been criticized all over as it hogs much of the hardware resources. And when it comes to booting, it really takes up considerable amount of time. To tell a fact, Vista does not actually take the full advantage of the hardware it has been provided. In the booting process, it only uses one core out of your multicore CPU. Now this is something really ridiculous. All thanks to Microsoft!

Anyways, you can tweak around a little bit and make Vista boot faster by making it use all the cores during the booting process. Follow the steps below.

1) Start --> Run --> msconfig. This will open the Configuration window.
2) In the Boot tab, click 'Advanced Options...' button.
3) CHECK mark 'Number of Processors' option and select the number of processors you want to use during the booting process.
4) Click OK and click OK again. Restart your system.

You will experience great change in the time taken during the boot process. If you want to check the difference between the booting times before and after this tweak, you can use the Boot Speed utility which can be downloaded here.

Following are my screenshots before and after applying this tweak.

BEFORE:
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/7642/reboot1nd9.png

AFTER:
*img385.imageshack.us/img385/4240/reboot2sh1.png


source: winmatrix.com


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 10, 2008)

That's a myth .. read here *lifehacker.com/5033518/debunking-common-windows-performance-tweaking-myths


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 13, 2008)

i have already done it... those screenshots are MINE


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 13, 2008)

this is too old n i remembr Vishal posting it earlier...and it really dsnt helps much...i've tried...


----------



## anandk (Aug 13, 2008)

Some have seen their reboot time halve while some have found nil or minimal difference. It shaved off just a few seconds in my case.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2008)

I cant believe my eyes..  .. this trick did have some improvement in my boot time.. I always complained that vista took hell lot of time to boot.. but this trick came as a boon to me.. I didnt check the exact time it took to boot but it was much lowed that it was before.. 
I dont know what others say .. but this trick did work for me.. 

Im on AMD X2.


----------



## iMav (Aug 14, 2008)

^^ Interesting! The trick was called a myth by a well-known MS related blogger recently.


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 14, 2008)

yup.. i also dont understand y they called it a myth.. i mean may be its a myth then why the hell tht boot speed software showed too much of difference??


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey it worked man thanks!
 It reduced my boot time to 59 sec from 80seconds!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 14, 2008)

well...can ne1 one explain me why is it wrking for some and not wrkng for others?


----------



## iMav (Aug 14, 2008)

*www.withinwindows.com/2008/08/09/t...rformance-for-multi-core-users-with-msconfig/


----------



## R2K (Aug 14, 2008)

i am gonna try this now


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2008)

going to try..


----------



## R2K (Aug 17, 2008)

coooooooooool  .......................it works


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah it Works for me


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 25, 2008)

Kinda works ok...Reduced boot time from 50 secs to 40-45 secs.
BTW, any idea how to disable the windows logo that appears before login screen in Vista.?


----------



## roonie (Aug 25, 2008)

yea it worked i guess..From 298 seconds to 95 seconds for me


----------



## mavihs (Sep 8, 2008)

will try it out!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

One more tip: Those with hyperthreading or similar technology enabled Cores on their CPUs, write appropriate multiple (rounded off to closest integer) as number of CPUs.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks... n will try for sure...


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 9, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> yup.. i also dont understand y they called it a myth.. i mean may be its a myth then why the hell tht boot speed software showed too much of difference??



OffTopic : Which software do you use to calculate the boot time in Windows Vista ?


----------



## Anom (Sep 9, 2008)

It works for me.


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 11, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> OffTopic : Which software do you use to calculate the boot time in Windows Vista ?



BootSpeed Software.. 

Download Here


----------

